
Now It's Just Getting Ridiculous - rkudeshi
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/10/17/samsung-galaxy-player
======
ltamake
I love the Snickers bar ad placement, as if it's trying to cover up the fact
that that screenshot is fake.

But seriously, why do companies have to do this? Aren't they proud of the
products they create? Why can't Samsung grab a screenshot of Android's own
Maps app? Or is this a slash at Apple because of their lawsuit?

------
jeffehobbs
The stupidest thing about this is that the maps on Android are genuinely
better than the maps on iOS.

------
melling
I think Samsung is a great company. However, I think they really need to
innovate and compete fairly.

------
msahil
South Koreans are known for copying great products and launching them cheap
most of the time. I see this here all the time..This includes most of the big
time Korean players in all segments...It's not just the chineese but the
koreans are good at copying too

------
blueplz
For those who can't actually open the page on the samsung site (like me - I
get redirected to "Select your country" page) try the google cache version.

<http://goo.gl/cThfH>

------
arkitaip
What does the original look like?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/28263608@N00/3108550313>

Wow. They lifted another bloggers screen shot.

